# Schreibtischstuhl für "Riesen"



## Alex1022000 (16. April 2017)

*Schreibtischstuhl für "Riesen"*

Hallo Liebe Community,

erstmal frohe Ostern. Nachdem ich vor 2 Jahren aufgegeben habe einen vernünftigen Stuhl der auch als Schüler bezahlbar ist zu suchen, stört mich nun da ich immer mehr vor dem Rechner sitze mein Holzstuhl (ja ein guter alter Holzstuhl )
Das größte Problem bei der Auswahl bin wohl ich selber ich bin mit meinen 2,02m nicht gerade der kleinste und meine Unterschenkel sind nochmal im Verhältnis länger XD.
Hat irgend jemand gute Erfahrungen in der Preisklasse um die 200 Euro bzgl. Cheffsesseln/Gamingstühle oder wie sie auch heissen?
Nochmal Ganz kurz:
-Gesucht: Bequemer Stuhl mit hoher Lehne und sehr hoch (ca. 200 Euro)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Alexander Zeller


----------



## clange (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für "Riesen"*

Diese ganzen Gamingstühle sind schlecht verarbeiteter, rein durchvermarkteter Plastikmüll.
Kauf dir lieber einen ordentlichen "Chefsessel" im Möbelhaus. Preis-Leistungs-Klassiker ist mE der "Markus" von Ikea. Sehr stabil, sauber verarbeitet und für dickere und größere Menschen auch geeignet.


----------



## JunglistMovement (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für "Riesen"*

Können wir den Thread ein bisschen beleben? Ich überleg nämlich auch gerade mir nen Chefsessel anzuschaffen... bin zwar eher der 1,86 Spargeltarzan aber ich such eher was bequemes zum rumlümmeln.. z.b. im Schneidersitz zocken etc. Gibt's sowas wie ne Mischung aus Bürostuhl und Sessel?


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für "Riesen"*

Auch ich suche was nettes zum Zocken : )

1,86 cm groß & 120 kg schwer. (muskelmasse) 

200 €uronen würde ich ausgeben ..


----------



## Merowinger0807 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für "Riesen"*

Ich würde auch eher auf einen gescheiten "Bürostuhl" setzen als auf ach so tolle "Gaming-Pendants". 
Hab zB. damals über die Kleinanzeigen bei einer Büroauflösung einen sehr hochwertigen Chefsessel für 70€ abgegriffen der neu 800€ gekostet hat. Ist jetzt 8 Jahre in meinem Besitz und war vorher evtl. 9 Monate genutzt worden und bis auf eine leicht gelockerte Armlehne keinerlei weitere Verschleißerscheinungen. Vorteil an meinem... dünner und vor allem, atmungsaktiver Stoff an der Rückenlehne und somit auch kein Geschwitze im Hochsommer. Und für meine Maße (1,94m und 120kg) äusserst bequem

Soll er schick aussehen und nach 2 Jahren kaputt sein oder soll er lange halten, ergonomisch und vor allem, bequem sein? Wenn letzteres überwiegt würde ich wie gesagt mal bei etwaigen Kleinanzeigen und/oder bei Büroauflösungen/Insolvenzen die Augen und Ohren offen halten.


----------



## JunglistMovement (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für "Riesen"*

Kann nur noch dazu sagen, dass ich mit "Gaming Chairs" keine gute Erfahrung gemacht hab. Mein aktueller Stuhl ist einer in der Preisklasse um 150 Euro und hat nichtmal zwei Jahre aufm Buckel, und ist fertig.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für "Riesen"*

Ich gucke nachher mal nach der genauen Bezeichnung meines Bürostuhls... hab ich ned wirklich im Kopf... kann den aber uneingeschränkt empfehlen für längere Sitzungen.
Hatte damals halt bei einer Büroauflösung zwei Stühle für mich und meine Frau für zusammen 120€ abgegriffen und beide existieren noch heute (wobei der von meiner Frau durch unsere Katzen zerrupft worden ist an der Rückenlehne weil dickes gefülltes Polster und somit ein Traum für jede Katzenkralle) Nach kurzer Recherche im Netz konnte ich mich da echt freuen weil beide NEU zusammen gut 1400€ gekostet hätten und somit hab ich weniger als 10% gezahlt


----------



## taks (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für "Riesen"*

Ich hatte auch den "Markus" von Ikea in meiner Studentenwohnung. Bin 1.95 gross.
Aber für 200€ kann man eben keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## clange (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für "Riesen"*

Warste denn nicht mit Markus zufrieden?


----------



## taks (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für "Riesen"*

Doch doch, für den Preis ist er tiptop, aber es gibt eben auch Besseres ^^


----------



## Gamefreakxx (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl für "Riesen"*

Also "Markus" war nun die einzige Alternative für Riesen? Bin auch 2m und eher sportlich, bin auf der Suche da mein Stuhl gerade Aufgegeben hat .


----------

